# Voicings in VST and Duplicate tracks



## musicgeeek101 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi,

I am pretty new to the VST world. Just learning tips and tricks.
My question is that suppose if I want the Violins to play C major chord. And I have 4 violins in my orchestra. How to do it.
Assign C note to 1 E to other and G to other..?
If the Violin patch is made up of 4 Violins itself and I duplicate it to 3..Does that make the violin count to 12 in real life scenario..?? I use Spitfire Albion


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

musicgeeek101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty new to the VST world. Just learning tips and tricks.
> My question is that suppose if I want the Violins to play C major chord. And I have 4 violins in my orchestra. How to do it.
> ...


Yes, that’s how the math works but the sound typically does not sum that way when you use samples for whatever reason. If you had real violins playing that chord, they’d do it divisi so you’d need samples of half sections to get the sound a real orchestra would produce. Some libraries offer the option.


----------



## musicgeeek101 (Dec 11, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, that’s how the math works but the sound typically does not sum that way when you use samples for whatever reason. If you had real violins playing that chord, they’d do it divisi so you’d need samples of half sections to get the sound a real orchestra would produce. Some libraries offer the option.


Ohhh..So we just write for like Violin i and Violin ii Viola Cello Bass Horn 1 Horn 2 etc with loading a appropriate samples and let the Orchestrator decide how many actual players are required to produce this sound. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 11, 2018)

musicgeeek101 said:


> Ohhh..So we just write for like Violin i and Violin ii Viola Cello Bass Horn 1 Horn 2 etc with loading a appropriate samples and let the Orchestrator decide how many actual players are required to produce this sound. Thank you for your reply.


Sort of. It would depend on the situation, whether you are sketching for yourself, producing a demo or a final mix. But a four part violin chord is generally only going to be idiomatic to a real orchestra divisi so if you don’t have a divisi patch you have to try to get that sound as best you can. Or you can decide that sampled orchestras are their own thing and write what you think works best for that. But if you do the latter it likely won’t translate well if you try to take it to a real orchestra.


----------



## musicgeeek101 (Dec 11, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Sort of. It would depend on the situation, whether you are sketching for yourself, producing a demo or a final mix. But a four part violin chord is generally only going to be idiomatic to a real orchestra divisi so if you don’t have a divisi patch you have to try to get that sound as best you can. Or you can decide that sampled orchestras are their own thing and write what you think works best for that. But if you do the latter it likely won’t translate well if you try to take it to a real orchestra.


Yes will keep that in mind. Guess I have a lot to learn ahead in Midi programming. You have been of great help. Thank you


----------

